
Senators play terror card to lobby public for backdoor crypto legislation - abhi3
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/senators-play-terror-card-to-lobby-public-for-backdoor-crypto-legislation/
======
abhi3
_Pointing out the obvious, this means that nobody is allowed to build a
product that locks away data to where it cannot be accessed by the product 's
maker. And looking at it inside out, that means nobody has the right to
absolute data privacy_

